

Google Chrome set to take over IE in market share - evanlong
http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/04/tech/web/google-chrome-browser/index.html

======
nextparadigms
It's no coincidence when you see tech oriented sites have visits from 30-40%
of Chrome owners (or Firefox owners a few years earlier), when the general
market share for Chrome only had like 10%. And then a few years later the
general marketshare reflects the marketshare on tech sites from a few years
before.

Bottomline is browsers need to win over the tech crowd, or they will fade
away. Firefox did that to IE, and now Chrome is doing it to both Firefox and
IE.

